# fishing bridge



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

is there a site you can go to to see what the new bridge will look like when it is finished. thanks


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The BOCC should have something to look at like an artist rendering at least.

Contact the county commissioner in District 2 where the pier is located and ask.<P align=left>Email Gene Valentino [email protected]<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">*Office Phone *(850) 595-4920<P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">*Home Phone* (850) 384-2055<P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px">*Fax *(850) 595-4923<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">*Office Staff*<P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px">Dean Kirschner (850) 595-4920


----------

